# Yellow Edge, Scamp, Snowey and Big B liners



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

Fished between the Suiggles and the Wings and Caught 6 Scamp, 1 Kitty mitchell, 2 yellow edge 18lbs and 12lbs, 1 snowey grouper 20 beeliners up to 6 lbs and 5 jacks with the biggest 56lbs on a jig. Fished 300 to 450 feet of water. Fishing were Captain Dave Rich, Captain Bill Connally, Jeff Thorne, Derek Whitworth and Carlton Cool.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

NICE!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice mess of fish to clean.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like you are fishing out of a sailfish. Is it the 236 or 266?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Now thats catchin.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's great to start seeing posts about fishing and having pics about the catching!


----------



## bconnally (Jan 12, 2009)

The boat is a 3006.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch capt'n. thats some very fine eating.and sweeeeeet ride.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow that is a nice catch and a beautiful boat. I am trying to jump on board someones 266 so I can see how it handles. I have my next boat narrowed down to a 266 or a 25 bluewater


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice - Have note seen a kitty Mitchell in a while, and 6 lb mingo has to be gettng close to a record


----------

